# General > Classified Marketplace >  Wilderness Bushcraft Knives

## Scottishsmith24

I have ten of these bushcraft knives available for sale. They are all hand forged from 1095. The knife includes sheath and fire steel with curly maple handle. While these knives are basically the same each one has slight nuances that make it unique. Each blade comes razor sharp and the only thing missing from the photo is my logo featuring a compass.  

Specs:

Blade: 4 inches long and 1 inch wide
Handle: 4 1/2 inches long
Materials: Curly maple, leather spacers, walnut, textured aluminum.

Price: $150
-Free shipping within the continental US.

PM me for details. The first ten to respond will receive the knives. 

Thank you for looking.

Robert

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## postman

Very  nice looking knives, what style of tang do they have?

----------


## 1stimestar

Sweet. I really like the darker ones.

----------

